# Need a little help with terminal tackle



## Poo Bear (Jun 9, 2016)

Actually, I need a little help with a lot of stuff. I am going down to Tybee soon to fish from a yak, the surf and any other opportunity we can find.

Anyway, I ordered 30# Powerpro braid, two Bomber popping corks and some DOA shrimp in glow and gold glitter. (This is for a Penn 4000 spinning reel.) I know I am way over rigged but I plan on using a much lighter flouro leader when yakking.

Now finally to my question: what brand, type and size of hooks should I use for live shrimp or mud minnows under a popping cork?


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Jun 9, 2016)

Poo, 
I normally use a 2/0 Kahle hook myself for trout and reds. I have heard others say to use larger hooks but a few years back I hooked into a Manta-ray or stingray that seemed to be 4 or 5 feet wide on a 2/0 kahle with 20lb PowerPro and a Penn 4000 series reel. One heck of a fight for nearly an hour!


----------



## trippcasey (Jun 9, 2016)

1/0 or 2/0 kahle hook. 30# braid is serious line. The heaviest line I have is 17# Power Pro braid on a 5000 Fierce. I use 20# floro leaders and they always give before the braid. 

I like DOA shrimp, but Ive used voodoo shrimp down in Cedar Key and fell in love. They are a great artificial shrimp...but the darn tail doesnt last very long on them...especially for $5 a peice (or whatever they were. Something around there.) But, fishing next to a DOA I got way more action. I also found some savage gear 3D shrimp. Very similar to a voodoo shrimp (in price as well) but the tail seems to last longer. At least the one I have has lasted longer than the voodoo did. I was also nailing much larger trout on the voodoo than I have on the 3D shrimp. Either way I will get me a few more of each. Good luck, and post some pics.


----------



## Jimmy Lee Armel (Jun 10, 2016)

2/0 kale. I like ghamakatsu. I've been using a .5 Oz doa in electronic chicken  and been bounding the bass and trout


----------



## Poo Bear (Jun 10, 2016)

Wow, that is kind of a nightmare scenario for me, especially fishing from yak. I'm not sure at what point I would figure out that I needed to literally cut my losses and paddle back. By the way, I have no experience with rays...should I just cut the line at the hook? I guess I need to go on Youtube and research.


----------



## Poo Bear (Jun 10, 2016)

Jimmy, when you say bass do you mean black bass or is that slang for redfish?


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 10, 2016)

Poo Bear said:


> Jimmy, when you say bass do you mean black bass or is that slang for redfish?



I'm not jimmy but a lot of folks call reds bass. As for rays I cut the line at the hook unless I have a beach I can pull them up on. A ray in a kayak is not a fun thing to me honestly. Much prefer sharks. Even larger ones.


----------



## Poo Bear (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback Tripp. I will look into all of those baits...I always like to spend several hundred dollars on tackle before I ever wet a hook! My wife appreciates my wisdom too...kidding of course. I really will look into those baits though. thx

I looked into the vudu shrimp and found them on Academy Sports  for $7/2pak. That is very pricey for plastic baits, but at least there is some kevlar that holds them together. Let's face it, there is no justifying the money we spend on fishing/hunting except for the pure love of the sport. I plan to get some. I will post some pics if I succeed.


----------



## Poo Bear (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks, Jeremy. I am actually rethinking my whole tackle strategy. I am either going to buy a $30 Walmart combo, or take one of my old BPS freshwater spinning rigs for my first kayak trips. I will save my fierce4000 for fishing on boats, land, docks, etc.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 10, 2016)

Ok for more fun on the Yak find u a deep hole , look at the charts and see where water drops to 30 or more feet if ya can.    Put  a 2 oz egg sinker on mainline   tie to a 2 or 3 foot wire leader and then us a 2/0  to  4/0 circle hook.   Hook a decent size piece of squid and drop it over side after tide change in either direction when water moving good .  

a 3 ft shark on a 4000 series reel from a yak is a blast!!


----------



## Poo Bear (Jun 10, 2016)

Looks like a blast, but what do you do with it when you catch it? Are they easy and safe to unhook? You don't eat them do you?


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 10, 2016)

Poo Bear said:


> Looks like a blast, but what do you do with it when you catch it? Are they easy and safe to unhook? You don't eat them do you?



Marinate legal size ones and they are ok on the grill. But I mostly catch and release them for the fun of it.   Circle hooks are not that hard to take out but you can just cut and replace leader if ya prefer.

The conversation with the Wife from my camping trip to jeckyll

"hey honey I am fine"

Wife " what did you do?"

Me: "I brought a three ft Shark in the Kayak and he bit my foot but the shoe protected me"

Wife "why did you need to bring it in the Kayak?"

me " because we needed to get a picture of course" 

Wife sarcasticly: "because we don't have enough pics of you with a shark?" (I have hundreds)

me "None with a giant cargo ship just 100 yards behind me on a kayak"

her: "why would you get that close to a cargo ship with a a shark on the line?" me "it is what men do"


----------



## Poo Bear (Jun 10, 2016)

You just gut them and cut them into steaks?  I thought sharks were full of ammonia, is that determined by size, species or what?

Oh, and another thing, do you conk them on the head, bleed them or what what else?


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Jun 10, 2016)

Poo bear,

Get yourself a GA DNR regulations booklet to read the rules and regs even for shark. You don't want the man in the green jeans to pull up side of to check your catch.

BTW I was in a 1720 Key West and that ray could pull it around a little!


----------



## Jim Bob Walton (Jul 4, 2016)

When are you headed to Tybee?  I'm going to be their July 22- Aug.6.


----------



## Poo Bear (Jul 6, 2016)

*Trip to Tybee*

Not sure when I am going down there now. I've got some home improvement stuff going on and, honestly it is 100 degrees down there now. I'm not even sure the water temp is suitable for fishing. My plans are on hold. Its killing me...I've got all the tackle I need. I'm just waiting for the right circumstances.


----------



## Chap (Jul 7, 2016)

Poo Bear said:


> Not sure when I am going down there now. I've got some home improvement stuff going on and, honestly it is 100 degrees down there now. I'm not even sure the water temp is suitable for fishing. My plans are on hold. Its killing me...I've got all the tackle I need. I'm just waiting for the right circumstances.



It's hot out, but the water temp is fine.  I am taking the family out surf fishing on Tybee early Saturday, and then taking my kayak out to Thunderbolt on Sunday.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 8, 2016)

Shark is fine eating and in my opinion, there's nothing more fun and easy to catch.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Jul 15, 2016)

I use a penn fierce 3000. 20lb braid. poppin cork. 20lb fluoro leader and a 2/kahle hook. fought this one for about 20 minutes and finally landed it....


----------

